# Beginning sword training, newbie pains.



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2004)

I've been doing some sword work lately, and have noticed a bit of strain in both my wrists and shoulders when doing some of the blocks.  (The twistings a bit uncomfortable.)

Are there any good warmups to help loosen up those areas before hand?  Seems I'm not as flexible as I thought.

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 29, 2004)

I have only done a little sword work myself and found the same problem.I started increasing my weightlifting(benching mostly) and that has helped some.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2004)

Gives me a good excuse to dust off (and remove the boxes of books) from the bench. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nikolas P. (May 30, 2004)

I was taught to do a few basic stretches to avoid these problems, and it mostly works. Before I start in on the regular training, I usually begin with...

#1: 25 push-ups just to get the muscles working.
#2: With sword in hand, swing back and forth over your head. Swing it all the way back so it hits your buttocks, swing it all the way forward so the tip almost touches the ground.
#3: With sword in hand, spin it right, then left, repeat. Make sure your arms go out as far as possible.


----------



## Captain Harlock (May 30, 2004)

What are you training with?  You mention blocks. Are these 'in the air' or against resistance?  If your forearms are weak, try wrist curls to strengthen them.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 28, 2004)

Your wrists are used to holding the weight of the sword, wielding the sword, etc..so basically, just keep wielding it!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 9, 2004)

I have found that my pain in the wrists was caused by too much grip pressure! You might try to loosen it a little and see if that will help.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 9, 2004)

That's scary,the thought of the sword flying out of his hands!


----------



## Saitama Steve (Sep 9, 2004)

Grip the bokuto firmly, but at the same time, keep the wrists flexible. Work on your wrists, and shoulders, stretching them and keeping them warmed up as much as possible before training.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 9, 2004)

i use wresit weights when i practice my sword so when i just use the sword it seams so much lighter


----------



## Paul B (Sep 9, 2004)

This is one of the biggest complaints I get about swordwork. As mentioned previously,try not to have a "death grip" on the tsuka.It should be firm,but if you look down and see your knuckles are white,it's time to let loose a little!


Another thing is to let your shoulders relax. That by itself is a major factor in tension,which in turn is transfered all the way down the arm. Have you also noticed lower back pain? This again is caused by rigidity in the upper body. From time to time make a concious effort to let your shoulders "drop". 

Incorrect grip is also a leading factor in wrist pain.Check your grip. If your "choked up" on the tsuka,your wrists are too close,this may be why your getting the pain from your parries. Elbows down and "in",shoulders relaxed,back straight.I hope this helps a bit. If all else fails,let pain be your guide. Good luck!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I've been doing some sword work lately, and have noticed a bit of strain in both my wrists and shoulders when doing some of the blocks.  (The twistings a bit uncomfortable.)
> 
> Are there any good warmups to help loosen up those areas before hand?  Seems I'm not as flexible as I thought.
> 
> Thanks!



I could have a  look at your form next time I am in town...I did have some sword training outside FMA. I find that prolonged problems is usually due to problems with body mechanics. Until then...just make sure you warm up if your feeling strained...your body should become accustomed to the new movements sooner or later.


----------

